# Need some help with biking shorts. Chamois? Baggy? Better underwear? Price?



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

I wear boxer briefs. I always get the 'top shelf' of whatever they have at Walmart. I've been wearing basketball shorts so far in my riding endeavors, and now, after 3 weeks and progressively longer rides, I've got some red ass. I am literally typing this with my sons diaper creme on my ass lol. (Not his, but the same one I use for him haha) Sorry for being graphic. 

I don't want baggies because I want to wear whatever I want on top. I don't want big padded shorts either...don't need them. My first choice would be some better quality, athletic boxer briefs (Underarmour? Knock off underarmour?). Second choice would be liner shorts I think you call 'em. 

What do you guys recommend? I would just feel crazy paying $75 for some shorts for the sole purpose of riding my $375 bike. Especially since I would need several pairs. I'd like to be in the $20-30 range if possible. That way I can get a weeks worth, and not have to worry about having clean shorts to go ride. I mean, is a $100 pair of butt pads really worth it? 

Sorry for being a cheap (red) ass. I'm dong a lot of things financially right now, and I had to work hard just to justify my bike purchase alone to my woman.....then helmet, then pumps, then tubes, then tools, then tires, then hydration, then blah blah blah...I'm in over my initial budget lol.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Good shorts are worth the price. You don't have to pay a ton for them though. 1st if you should stay away from cotton, as it doesn't wick away moisture, so that is where a good bit of the chafing comes from. For a cheap experiment, try a pair of compression shorts like the Starter shorts at Wal-mart. They're like bike shorts without the chamois, and that might be all you need, for $12 might be worth a shot. If you decide you need some padding, I'd try these;
Nashbar Liner Shorts - Men's Cycling Clothing
I use them and rather like them, but the reason I say these is you gotta start somewhere and these are cheap enough that 1 or 2 pair won't hurt the wallet and give you an idea of what you like/need or want to avoid in a short liner. I'd also check at LBS and ask what kind of shorts they recommend. Lots of places won't let you try them on (because of the nature of the clothing), but some do, or have a good return policy. Once you have an idea of what you want in a short, most of the online stores always have some kind of sale going on for a % off, or free shipping, or discontinued items, whatever. The higher price stuff is usually of higher quality, both of material and workmanship, but deals can be had if you look a bit, and a few places (like Voler for example) put out stock that is very well thought of for not a lot of cash ($35-50). Depending on what you like, you might want to look into bibs, as they are considered to be very comfortable.

On another track you might want to reconsider your seat position. Often times if your saddle isn't where it needs to be, you can develop chafing and sores on your posterior. Try moving your saddle forward or back a couple of mm, to see if that helps before spending a dime. That also applies to the tilt of your saddle as well. Then there's the fact that maybe that your saddle isn't the one that you need, as the design might not work for you as well as some other would.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't use padded liners/chamois. Just a good quality 'sports' style boxer briefs. Definitely not cotton. Something with a wicking material (polyester?) or whatever space-age fabric is being used. Just not cotton. You can get good underwear like this almost anywhere. I found I like a specific kind of Jockey brand, though the model escapes me right now.

I then ride with baggies for cycling, just without the chamois/liner. It's important to also get good material here as well, no cotton. You can always find sales on these things, and also check local dept. stores' sports section for similar types of stuff. Though, be wary the cycling specific stuff, aside from having wicking materials, is also cut in a way to be comfortable when in riding position. You certainly don't want to hang up or snag the crotch area of your shorts when doing a steep roller so keep the cut in mind as well.


----------



## authalic (Apr 8, 2005)

If there are a few bike shops with clothing sections in your area, try checking them every week or so for clearance items. I live above a bike shop, and they'll typically put shorts and jerseys on sale for 40% off. I bought my bike there, so they usually give me another 10% off that. I have picked up some super-nice Gore Bike Wear shorts for better than any price I have seen online. The best stuff goes quickly, so you'll need to check in often.

If there is a Nordstrom Rack in your area, they usually have a rack of athletic clothes. I haven't seen bike-specific shorts there, but it's a cheap source of shirts. REI will also put things on clearance during the year, and their annual Anniversary Sale is coming in May.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

do yourself a favor and get a cheap pair of padded lycra cycling shorts. Wear whatever you want on top of them. You can find sales all over the web. There are reasons most of us prefer to wear them... raw ass being one of them. Wash in the sink and hang to dry for your next ride tomorrow.


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

I will order some of those Nashbar ones most likely. They are cheap enough, and have decent reviews. Sorry, while I wholeheartedly agree with supporting local business, I will never EVER support my local LBS. I paid them $80 for a tune up, and all they did was true one wheel, pump up one tube, and tighten my brakes. Instead of wasting my time and money with them some more, I learned how to do it all my self. I want to tell you the shop, because others on here are from my area, but that isn't my style. 

My bike was literally in the worst condition it's ever been in after I got their 'tune up'.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Fair enough, not all LBS's are created equal. Still use the options in front of you. Even if you never spend a dime in the place, go eyeball their stock to get an idea of what you're looking for. 99% of the time if it's in a brick and mortar store, you can get it online. I usually wouldn't advise that, since it's really kinda skeevey and hurts a business, but if they're that bad they'll be out of business soon enough. Keep your eyes open for another shop though, because a good shop is a blessing even if it's out of the way.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

My advice - Go big or get out while you can. Besides golf, cycling is one of the most expensive sports/hobbies a person can have. You get a bike, upgrade to clipless then you need shoes, now you need fancy cycling socks, you want to upgrade this and that and you wear things out ... now you want to try a race! OH NOES!!!

If you're just trying to get some exercise there's way better and cheaper ways to do it. If you love cycling then be prepared to spend a lot of money on the sport.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I really dig my $100 butt pads 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Assos. Expensive but worth every cent. Personal opinion after having been wearing lesser chamois for many years and acquiring "the rash" last summer. Add chamois creme with witch hazel for both comfort and endurance.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Let it be known that most of us have gone over the initial budget. 

Some of us three fold, 

Ten fold

And so on. 


So it goes.

Oh and you wouldn't be the first person to lose a girlfriend to cycling. 'Beware'


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

^ This is true. If you don't believe it check out this thread;
http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/my-gf-doesnt-understand-846533.html


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I use the Pricepoint brand padded brief . Along with Chamois Butt'r. Pretty inexpensive. Not firm padding either. I have some Aerotech padded shorts that are just too stiff to be comfortable. Feels like i'm wearing a diaper the entire ride. Pricepoint brand works great for me and my rides are usually 2-4hrs. I've even done a 7 1/2hr ride with no discomfort.


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

limba said:


> My advice - Go big or get out while you can. Besides golf, cycling is one of the most expensive sports/hobbies a person can have. You get a bike, upgrade to clipless then you need shoes, now you need fancy cycling socks, you want to upgrade this and that and you wear things out ... now you want to try a race! OH NOES!!!
> 
> If you're just trying to get some exercise there's way better and cheaper ways to do it. If you love cycling then be prepared to spend a lot of money on the sport.


So you're saying I should give it up because I don't want to buy $60 underwear? Great advice. Look I know it's a relatively expensive hobby. I am not hurting for money, or being monitored as to what I spend it on, but I don't want to go dropping money on things I don't really need. I don't see the problem with that. That's like saying you shouldn't play basketball if you don't want to spend money on the new Jordans. Are you one of those guys with a $3000 guitar who can't play for ****?

Thanks for the suggestions peoples. I think I'm going to order a few pairs of compression style 'performance underwear', and a pair of some cheaper actual biking shorts. I'll be able to compare the two, and see if it's worth the extra money for me to buy more biking shorts. If not, then at least I'll have one pair and not be out too much cash. If so, then I'll have a better idea of what works for me and what doesn't...and more underwear lol.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Right on. I've been using my boxer briefs for a year and a half now and am ready to move to appropriate attire down there. I've never needed the padding but the proper material is what i'm after. 

The two suggestions look great and will probably order enough for a weeks rotation!


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Treyness said:


> I think I'm going to order a few pairs of compression style 'performance underwear', and a pair of some cheaper actual biking shorts. I'll be able to compare the two, and see if it's worth the extra money for me to buy more biking shorts. If not, then at least I'll have one pair and not be out too much cash. If so, then I'll have a better idea of what works for me and what doesn't...and more underwear lol.


I have, and still do, use the compression style shorts occasionally on my trainer rides and shorter mtbing rides. My experience with them is that they seem to pull hairs a bit more than the Pricepoint brand i use. This will cause some ingrown hairs and discomfort after. This is less of an issue as long as i slather Chamois Butt'r and scrub well right after my rides.

Again, i have trained my rear to handle the amount of time i spend in the saddle (i mostly ride SS, so, i stand more often than some do). I will have to admit, i'm lucky if i get 6hrs a week of ride time in. If i was able to ride more, its is very likely i would appreciate the extra padding. I'm sure you will be able to find a cheap AND comfortable garment for you. No need to even spend $30 for your underthere's. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

I picked up a pair of LG chamois shorts from Nashbar when they were on sale. I think I paid $40 at the most. WELL worth the money. I don't like to look too much like a cycling dork, so I always wear cargo shorts over them, I found these great shorts at a discount store made of a very light fabric, not the heavy stuff that something like an Old Navy cargo is made of.

I plan on picking up another pair or two of shorts since I'm riding more and need to get them into a rotation - washing them frequently gets to be a bit of a drag.

And the more you ride, the more used to it your butt will get.

You could also pick up a gel seat cover, Wallyworld has them for like 20 bucks in the bike section.

And I agree about LBS tune-ups. Most shops here charge 70-80 bucks, plus any parts. Considering a tuneup takes maybe a half hour, that hourly labor rate is even more than most upscale car dealers charge.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Treyness said:


> Thanks for the suggestions peoples. I think I'm going to order a few pairs of compression style 'performance underwear', and a pair of some cheaper actual biking shorts. I'll be able to compare the two, and see if it's worth the extra money for me to buy more biking shorts. If not, then at least I'll have one pair and not be out too much cash. If so, then I'll have a better idea of what works for me and what doesn't...and more underwear lol.


Exactly. You'll have plenty of people telling you to buy Pearl Izumis or Louis Garneaus or whatever, but none of them will tell you why one vs. another. Only experience will tell you which shorts work best for you. One other tip though, is that you want these shorts to be very snug otherwise they'll move around out of position and that can be VERY uncomfortable. If you get them too large, the solution to that (if you don't want to return them) is a pair of suspenders. This was suggested in another thread and it works great for me. I tuck my base layer shirt into my shorts and have the suspenders over it but under my jersey and that eliminates any chafing from the grip jaws.

Just ordered a couple pairs of those PricePoint shorts today. It's always a good idea to have an alternate source for the things that work for you.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been riding (50 miles so far) in some Endura 6-Panel shorts that the LBS had since Fedex failed to deliver my other ones for 2 days in a row....working great so far.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I just got my Pricepoint 8-panel shorts and they do feel nicer than the Endura 6-panel. Softer and the cut seems to fit better around the back where the pad is....also 4 bucks cheaper after shipping compared to LBS that had the Endura.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

I love the Cannondale "Rush Baggy Shorts". My new favorites. Super light airy material that is still quite durable. Great fit/look. Comfy Chamois. Nice pockets/features.

Better than the Fox (horrible cheap/loud/cheesy material), North Face (heavy material), etc. that I have used.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

zephxiii said:


> I just got my Pricepoint 8-panel shorts and they do feel nicer than the Endura 6-panel. Softer and the cut seems to fit better around the back where the pad is....also 4 bucks cheaper after shipping compared to LBS that had the Endura.


I dont see a size chart for the 8 panel. How did you figure out which to order?


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

JoeyCapps said:


> I dont see a size chart for the 8 panel. How did you figure out which to order?


Hmmm I'm not sure exactly how I came up with the size. I might have used another chart as a reference. I usually wear 34 and went with Medium which was perfect size.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

zephxiii said:


> Hmmm I'm not sure exactly I came up with the size. Might have used another chart as a reference. I usually wear 34 and went with Medium which was perfect size.


Perfect. Thanx!


----------



## Cajun Rich (Mar 6, 2010)

Clearly this guy does not fish!



limba said:


> My advice - Go big or get out while you can. Besides golf, cycling is one of the most expensive sports/hobbies a person can have. You get a bike, upgrade to clipless then you need shoes, now you need fancy cycling socks, you want to upgrade this and that and you wear things out ... now you want to try a race! OH NOES!!!
> 
> If you're just trying to get some exercise there's way better and cheaper ways to do it. If you love cycling then be prepared to spend a lot of money on the sport.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Cajun Rich said:


> Clearly this guy does not fish!


Do people actually enjoy fishing, or is it just an excuse to hang out on a boat and drink beer with your buddies. The only thing that I can think of that sounds more boring than golf is fishing!


----------



## Kawigreen99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Good shorts are worth the price. And baggies suck.


----------

